# XXL Full face helmets...where are they?



## nice_camel_toe (Aug 8, 2008)

Just looking for XXL full face helmets with decent amount of vents. Looking to spend around $100 but more if I have no choice. I tried the 661 XL carbon and did not fit. I also tried the Large Giro Remedy because I heard they ran big but it too was small. Actually it was okay but my cheeks where too big and where being pushed up and blocking my downward view =P

I did a search and didn't come up with any answers


----------



## ratontheloose (Oct 6, 2005)

*7 7/8 head - Specialized Deviant*

Only full face I could find to fit was the Specialized Deviant. I'm 6'9" with a fairly big melon. and this one fits well. Tried to try on lots of other helmets, but usually couldn't even get the l/xl on my head - let alone comfortably.

Good luck - Hope your head isn't bigger than mine.


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

The Deviant wasn't the right shape for my egg head (long and narrow). I've been really happy with my large Remedy. Keep in mind the cheek pads will pack out pretty quickly, they should be "too tight" to start, and you can often get thinner cheek pads (not sure if that's true on the Remedy).


----------



## bridog (Sep 20, 2006)

Azonic makes one - I think it is called the Fury - I ordered mine through BTI (wholesale distributor that most shops can order from). It was cheap - probably retails for just under or just over $100. Comes in white or black with somewhat cool graphics, comfortable vents, etc.

If you get one, know that the "cheek pads" snap out/remove. My helmet felt too tight at first, so I removed those, and it was almost too loose. I rode it a bit, the liner broke in, and now I can use those pads again. For what it's worth, the Giro doesn't fit me either, neither does the XL 661. 661 used to make a XXL, which fit great, but they don't anymore.


----------



## BIGHaroHucker (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, I have the Azonic Fury. The biggest helmet I have tried, and cheap. Dont know what I paid exactly, but it was around $60-$70 from beyondbikes.com. I have tried many other helmets and this is the only one to fit [email protected]'9" and 300lbs


----------

